# Black belt brown shoes??



## NicoNij (Nov 13, 2006)

Is it ever appropriate to have black belt with brown shoes? I wear dark brown straight tips and and a brown strapped gold watch. However I thought if I get a brown belt with gold it would be too much matching. Would an all black belt be okay? Also what kind of belts are good for all occasions...from business to casual? I kind of like sterling belts and crocodile print. Probably too gaudy for my age though (24 yrs old). These are ones I was considering..probably wouldn't be buying these exact ones as they are too expensive...but they capture the look I had in mind. I wear a Citizen 6000 watch () and santoni darren in DB.

1)https://www.polo.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1784851&cp=1760781.1766308&SMR=1&parentPage=family

2)https://www.polo.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1784851&cp=1760781.1766308&SMR=1&parentPage=family

3)https://www.polo.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2443452&cp=1760781.1766308&SMR=1&parentPage=family

4)https://www.dann-online.com/trafalgar_belt_straps_and_engrav.htm

Lastly, is it a must to match suede shoes with a suede belt? Thanks!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Personally I try to wear a belt that matches the color of shoes I plan to wear that day. However, since on most days I wear a watch with a metal band, I don't have to go so far as to try to match my watch band to other leather items I am wearing that day. BTW, those are some very nice belts you are considering!


----------



## tasteful one (Oct 6, 2006)

*Lots of opinions...*

1) Don't match your watchband to anything but the watch. The watch (and therefore the band) are considered jewelry, so they don't need to match other colors you are wearing.

2) Don't wear black shoes with a brown belt. The color should match, but not necessarily the leather type, so it's okay to wear suede shoes with a croc belt.

3) if you need one all purpose belt, I highly recommend ostrich. It is elegant when paired with dress slacks, and casual-elegant when paired with sporty casual slacks. Black and honey are always good choices. Go to www. sirtoli.com and ask Lou (the owner) to make you one.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

I think this is a good question as there is one particular case that gives me much grief. Grey pants, dark brown shoes....and I always want to put a black belt with the trousers but go with a dark brown belt. So I am doing the right thing and not going with the black?


----------



## NicoNij (Nov 13, 2006)

*where to get ostrich belts?*

Hello,
Thank you for the replies. The website recommendation to sirtolli is great. However, they only make watch bands. Perhaps in the future, I would like to get a watch band made by them. I have always been a fan of exotic leathers so ostrich would be fantastic. Does anyone know good places to get ostrich belts? Would it have to be through western/cowboy boot makers? b/c I am looking for a dress/business casual belt. Also which is most formal: smooth otrich, pin quill or full quill? Lastly what is the best belt size? 1 1/4" or 1"? Worn mostly with khakis, slacks, and suit trousers.

I was thinking of ostrich belts from here:


----------



## NoVaguy (Oct 15, 2004)

match the belt color to the shoe color. texture can differ. slight shading differences are fine. don't worry about the watch.


----------



## pkincy (Feb 9, 2006)

I wear leather strap watches and will match all 3 leathers. However I wear $100 watches and have them in every conceivable leather strap color.

Perry


----------



## NicoNij (Nov 13, 2006)

*gold plated watch with sterling silver belt?*

Would it be a "faux pas" to have a gold colored watch and silver belt though? Or should gold go with gold only. Thanks!


----------



## Sir Henry Billingsgate (Dec 14, 2005)

IMHO, if you have a black belt in karate, you can wear any color shoes you like.


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

NicoNij said:


> Would it be a "faux pas" to have a gold colored watch and silver belt though? Or should gold go with gold only. Thanks!


It's not a faux pas. Sometimes overt matching can look too studied. Watch is jewlery and can stand on it's own. If you are wearing monkstrap shoes, it's nice if buckles on shoes and belt do match (and leather color as well).


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

Sir Henry Billingsgate said:


> IMHO, if you have a black belt in karate, you can wear any color shoes you like.


Black belts prefer to go barefooted.


----------



## tasteful one (Oct 6, 2006)

*Answers...*

...Sirtoli makes the belts custom, send Lou an e mail or give him a call. His stuff is absolutely first rate, and he's a lovely guy to deal with. And his belts are not all that expensive. 1.25 inches is the normal width, I prefer 'large' quill holes, they are the most dramatic, yet still quite elegant.

If you think brown shoes go with your outfit, then a brown belt will, too. Don't mix brown and black, it'll look schizophrenic.

It's okay to wear a gold belt buckle and a silver/WG watch. It's okay to mix metals (as long as everything is the same style and same proportion).


----------

